# banderitas



## 082486

hi...   

A friend of mine wants to know the english term for banderitas... ♥ ♥ ♥
(looks like little flags usually lined and hanged in the streets during fiestas)


----------



## Inglip

I get to help you now.

Banners, or a Banner.

You could say party banner(s) as well.

"I made a banner for the party" or "I hung a lot of  party banners in the room"


----------



## 082486

tnx....   ♥ ♥ ♥


----------

